# Side skirt Question



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm interested in putting the late model S14 side skirts on my car...which is a 95. So, basically, do late model side skirts fit on early model S14s?

I have VIS techno R sides on it right now...just sits too low (2 inches from ground.)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yes they will fit.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i dont think there is any difference in the side of the zenkis and koukis between side skirts, or am i wrong?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

chrislis said:


> i dont think there is any difference in the side of the zenkis and koukis between side skirts, or am i wrong?


no, your right. the only difference between the two is the front end.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> no, your right. the only difference between the two is the front end.


yep...
if you ever look around for body kits only front bumpers and fenders will say 95-96 or 97-98 but the skirts, bumpers, and rear fenders all say 95-98


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

the front end and tail lights.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> the front end and tail lights.


yea nismo240 u noob!!!:loser: you for got the taillights!!!!!


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

fuckin amateurs!


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

chrislis said:


> fuckin amateurs!


Thanks for the responses. As for the front and tail lights and shit....I have 97 tail lights on my car...and an S15 front end. So, It's hardly an early model anymore.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> Thanks for the responses. As for the front and tail lights and shit....I have 97 tail lights on my car...and an S15 front end. So, It's hardly an early model anymore.


piiics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

show your tits!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> show your tits!


ill give you beads and a T shirt


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

dibs on the water pitcher.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> dibs on the water pitcher.


w/e i got the camera


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

shit's whack!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Car looks HAWT
Hey bruv, just wondering the skirts u have on in your cardomain page. Are they the ones your taking off? If so does the company have a website or something? Im searching for a front bar from the same company.


----------

